# Simrad GO7 losing depth reading



## Mike C

Mine loses depth at times also. 
I can usually get it straightened out by switching to downscan and then back to side scan. 
Happens mostly at 3.5' and less. 

I hope they fix the map. They have Hwy 41 (Tamiami Trail) listed as Hwy 45. I don't wanna get lost driving home.... ;^)


----------



## Mike C

BTW, make sure your xducer is tight and not vibrating. That can cause reception issues. 
No, I don't have any first hand experience on this one.


----------



## Heat_PCB

I'll check for a loose fitting, it has gradually gotten worse, so that may explain it.


----------



## KCTim

My GO9 does the exact same thing. My transducer seemed to have a lot of slop even though the through bolt was tight, so I called the MFR and they sent me another bracket setup. Swapped it out but still no joy! Now I have it cranked down as tight as I can get it without possibly cracking the actual transducer, it has helped but I still lose the signal on plane. I have double and triple checked the transducer height to the bottom of the boat as well as tried different angles on it, but still the same issue. Not sure if it is the GO9 unit itself or the transducer, but it drives me crazy!


----------



## Forcefed

Have you guys ever thought of setting up your transducer as shoot thru? Pretty easy to test, place the ducer in a gallon ziplock filled with water and stick it in the bilge where you would like to mount it. Go fish and note performance. If acceptable, google search the various ways to secure the transducer for shoot thru applications and enjoy not having a transducer being bolted outside the hull. If it doesn’t work, empty the bag and continue about your business as usual.


----------



## Mike C

Can't do that with the Totalscan xducer.

I imagined that the big total scan unit would cause a huge rooster tail. The di/si unit from that POS Humminbird made a big rooster. 
The Total scan xducer doesn't cause any rooster at all. 
Happy camper


----------



## Egrets Landing

Its very sensitive to proper placement. If its too high or two low in the water when the boat is on plane it wont work right. Also the angle tilted up or down needs to be as close as possible to level with the water surface. I find about 1/2 of the transducer needs to be in the water below the bottom of the boat on plane. More or less than that there is a reading problem. Minor adjustments are key to dialing it in.


----------



## 321nole

Egrets Landing said:


> Its very sensitive to proper placement. If its too high or two low in the water when the boat is on plane it wont work right. Also the angle tilted up or down needs to be as close as possible to level with the water surface. I find about 1/2 of the transducer needs to be in the water below the bottom of the boat on plane. More or less than that there is a reading problem. Minor adjustments are key to dialing it in.


I'll second this..when I first installed the totalscan the bottom/depth reading was choppy while on plane so I adjusted it down maybe 1/8 to 1/4 of an inch and never had another issue. Worth noting I never lost bottom or depth while running...that is until a river monster snatched it off my transom as I went by...


----------



## Heat_PCB

Do you crank it down tight enough it cannot be adjusted in the detents by hand? Or lose enough it can kick up it it hits bottom while poling? Seems pretty sloppy to me, but I assume having it lose enough to kick up but firm enough to stay in place while on plain is best?


----------



## 321nole

Heat_PCB said:


> Do you crank it down tight enough it cannot be adjusted in the detents by hand? Or lose enough it can kick up it it hits bottom while piling? Seems pretty sloppy to me, but I assume having it lose enough to kick up but firm enough to stay in place while on plain is best?


can't speak for others but if my transducer is hitting the bottom while poling then I've most definitely already found the bottom with the lowest points of my hull which means I'm not moving much further, or not very quickly anyways lol

my transducer sits very slightly below the hull, maybe 1/8 of an inch, but it is still not lower than the lowest point. I keep mine tightened to the point that I cannot adjust without tools. I would imagine if it is only hand tightened it could be jostled around by some choppy water.


----------



## Egrets Landing

Heat_PCB said:


> Do you crank it down tight enough it cannot be adjusted in the detents by hand? Or lose enough it can kick up it it hits bottom while poling? Seems pretty sloppy to me, but I assume having it lose enough to kick up but firm enough to stay in place while on plain is best?


Crank it totally tight. You dont want it moving at all while running.


----------



## Heat_PCB

Thanks all, for the good info


----------

